# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Adding AVATAR

## sbhonline

Many avatars did not get imported

To add your avatar back click on:

MySBH tab in the blue navigation bar,  
or 
click on "settings" in the top of the page


  >> In left-side column choose "edit avatar"

    >> choose option 2 to upload a file from your computer to use as you avatar.

----------

